# Help!! 23 Wks Pregnant - Gas Pains??



## benharperfan (Jun 21, 2003)

I'm 23 Weeks into my first pregnancy and just this weekend started having what feel like gas pains. The thing is, I don't have gas. I thought maybe that's what it was and so I tried relief for that, but it didn't help.

The pain comes in go in severity and duration. It's worse when I sit or stand than when I lay down.

I don't know if there is any connection but I also really started to show this weekend.

I can feel the baby moving so I don't think that there is anything wrong with her, but I am having first time prenancy worries.

Anyone have any similar pains or any idea what they might be? What can/should I do for this?

Thanks for any advice you may have!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I had these -- not fun! It's hard to describe the pain, isn't it? The first thing I noticed is that it would happen when I got too full, so I had to only eat small amounts in one sitting. I also bought some ginger tea and some tea that aids in digestion, and drank that if it got particularly bad. I checked with my MW, and she said that if it's intolerable, you can take some Phazyme. It only happened to me a handful of times -- I hope it's the same for you.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

When you say you don't have gas, do you mean that the pains don't resolve by you passing gas? Or you are not noticing that you have any gas at all? If you are not noticing that you gas, how regular are you and do you feel like your digestion is going well? You might look into some probiotics to make sure your digestive system is well-colonized with good bacteria that will help your digestion. See goodpapa's thread in Health & Healing for lots of good info on probiotics.

If the pains don't resolve by you passing gas, it could be something else entirely. My first thought was round ligament stretching, but I got that after lying down and it lessened when I stood or sat which is the opposite of what you describe. It could be oblique muscle stretching, too, which irritated me through much of my third trimester at the top of my uterus.

Hope that helps a little!

warmly,
claudia


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Jen, where specifically is the pain. Lower abdomen, upper chest, etc.. How severe is it? How long have you had it? Please let me know asap.
Gossamer


----------



## benharperfan (Jun 21, 2003)

Gossamer -

It's hard to explain, the pain is just sort of in the general region of my abdomen - more my lower abdomen than anywhere else. It does not hurt in my chest or anywhere else. I noticed it starting on Friday afternoon, so I guess about three days ago. It's actually significantly less today than it has been in the last few days.

I don't really feel like I have gas so maybe it is a digestive issue. I am not very "regular" so I guess that could be part of the problem. Claudia - I will take a look at goodpapa's thread. Something's gotta help!

Thanks for your advice, everyone.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

I was having some trapped gas feelings, and my MW told me to check out something called carbo-veg -- it's supposed to help with that, fatigue, and nausea. And of course safe for pregnancy.


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Have your partner or friend stand behind you and push firmly below your ribcage on your sides, firmly sliding his/her hands down to the bottom of your belly, making an imaginary "V" shape with the motion.

Keep repeating. It'll have that gas passin' in no time!









:LOL

ETA: the firmer the better, as long as it doesn't hurt!


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Is it more on one side than another? Could it be described as beeing under your ribcage? Is it constant or come and go?
Gossamer


----------



## benharperfan (Jun 21, 2003)

Not really more on one side or another. I wouldn't say it is directly under my ribcage, definitely further down. The pain comes and goes.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Ok. I was asking so many questions because I had a pain under my ribcage on the right side. I told my doctors about it for weeks and was told it was gas or constipation. Turns out it was actually my liver enlarged and ready to rupture due to pre-eclampsia. But it sounds like you just have gas. I hope you don't mind me giving you the htird degree, but I always get nervous when I hear somebody has abdominal pain. Good luck in the rest of your pregnancy.
Gossamer


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm about the same weeks along. I've started feeling the gas pressure more. Have you tried eating dried fruit. Like apricot or dried plums. They help regulate you. A common side affect of pregnancy... slight conspitation. Especially if you are taking larger amounts of that those much needed vitamins (iron most notorious). And Phazyme can help too.


----------



## Foobar (Dec 15, 2002)

Jen,

Another thought, I had incredible sudden gas pain at 22 weeks with Goo. I went to see the doctor and they sent me to the hospital. It was finally diagnosed (by a male doctor) that it was a hernia! The sudden growth spurt of the uterus caused a herrnia. The pain would get worse if I flexed my foot on that side while lying down and then pointing the toes.

I hope you feel better


----------

